# ASUS GTX 750 Ti OC 2 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 19, 2014)

Unlike most other GTX 750 Tis, ASUS has placed an additional 6-pin power connector on their GTX 750 Ti OC, which promises improved overclocking potential and may even improve out-of-the-box performance due to GPU Boost. The card is also extremely quiet thanks to its dual-fan thermal solution.

*Show full review*


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 20, 2014)

I am not comprehending the 6pin placement on this card...

Also, can you confirm whether the 6 pin is optional or not... will the card boot without a 6pin connected?


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 20, 2014)

Slomo4shO said:


> I am not comprehending the 6pin placement on this card...
> 
> Also, can you confirm whether the 6 pin is optional or not... will the card boot without a 6pin connected?


 
Fiarly clear as from page 5 - A Closer Look
"The card *requires* a single 6-pin PCI-Express power connector. This power configuration can provide up to 150W of power. You *can not use the card without the power connector* (I tried). I've also been wondering about the odd placement of the power connector, which I find difficult to use, especially in smaller cases. ASUS tells me this has been done to optimize power delivery - the voltage regulation circuitry is nearby the connector."

But obviously it's a moot point as it didn't improve on the OC'n, which would've been the aspiration.  I think Asus did its' self a disservice by adding it... and then needing it to make the card work.  When you can get cards that OC (and even better) without, why would I want to have a 6-pin wire strung over to the area by the PCI bracket?


----------



## Razorfang (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the review!

Is there an EVGA 750 Ti FTW review in the works? No biggie if there isn't.

Seems like Palit takes the cake for the lineup thus far. Too bad they closed up shop in the US years ago. If they were this good back then, they'd be taking most of the business right now.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2014)

Razorfang said:


> Is there an EVGA 750 Ti FTW review in the works?



EVGA has offered the card last week, but I didn't take it because I had so many other 750/750 Tis .. and more other cards


----------



## apertotes (Feb 20, 2014)

May I ask why on the fan noise charts you don't add the custom cards that have already been reviewed, like you do on the temperature charts?

And also, great work and thanks!


----------



## Slomo4shO (Feb 20, 2014)

Casecutter said:


> Fiarly clear as from page 5 - A Closer Look



Thanks for pointing that out...


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 21, 2014)

I wonder if the mediocre OC'ing results you've been seeing are because you're testing with the 331.82 drivers, instead of the 334.89 that were released to coincide with the 750 series launch?

I know you're busy W1zz, but maybe retesting this specific card with the latest WHQL drivers would allow the 6-pin power to have an effect.


----------



## evilacg (Feb 21, 2014)

The first page was using a different graffic card for introduction.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2014)

Fixed. Thanks!


----------



## vega22 (Feb 21, 2014)

so when oc the 750 ti is beaten by the cheaper 260x (when oc too) and it is beaten hands down by the 265 which is going to be about the same money?

best thing since sliced bread this then xD


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> so when oc the 750 ti is beaten


did you look at power draw? performance per watt? fan noise?


----------



## mroofie (Feb 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> did you look at power draw? performance per watt? fan noise?


Any chance of the ZOTAC GTX 750 Ti Thunderbolt review ?


----------



## vega22 (Feb 21, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> did you look at power draw? performance per watt? fan noise?



yes, and they do not change the performance figures at all.

it bodes well for their future hardware if it scales but for this product, at this price point?

over priced and under performing springs to my mind.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 21, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> yes, and they do not change the performance figures at all.


If you have a mini-pc with an external 80 W PSU it matters very much for performance, because one card will work and the other won't. What if you don't have any airflow in your case? One card will overheat and throttle or crash, the other will run fine.

if _you_ only care about performance, then that's great for you. I recommend GTX780 Ti  Other users are worried about different things.


----------



## vega22 (Feb 21, 2014)

very niche markets you are talking about there, for a mainstream card.


sapph 290 tri x is the one right now if you ask me


----------



## Assimilator (Feb 21, 2014)

marsey99 said:


> very niche markets you are talking about there, for a mainstream card.
> 
> 
> sapph 290 tri x is the one right now if you ask me



Good luck (a) finding one (b) finding one that costs less than a GTX 780 Ti.


----------



## Casecutter (Feb 21, 2014)

Well two of Nvidia's special partner's let loose with the icing on the cake and have shown that these GM107 are giving AMD a run in the Litecoin Hashing and do it with much better efficiency.  This is welcome news, it will be great to get some parity back in the market.

Did Nvidia move this Maxwell into play quickly to get in on some of this 'crypto-craze"?  You almost have to think they did, they just wouldn't sit sidelined knowing they had this capability.  Nvidia has surely known this and has probably moved all there wafer starts for GK106 and probably others like GK107 months ago to started a stockpile of these GM107 28Nm to gear up to meet the demand.  We can only hope!


----------



## vega22 (Feb 22, 2014)

Assimilator said:


> Good luck (a) finding one (b) finding one that costs less than a GTX 780 Ti.




i could of had one weeks ago for rrp dude, choose not to as it is an unneeded upgrade really for me.

but yea, the price gouging going on by the shops right now takes the piss. £400 for something with a £300 rrp? get to fuck!

only fools and miners (not sure how much difference there is there ) are paying for them atm


----------



## dansi (Mar 1, 2014)

Where do we get 650Ti Boost for $130? I see them new 160-199, same price/higher than 750Ti.

Wonder if new Nvidia drivers will further optimised the GM107 beyond GK106?


----------



## dumo (Mar 20, 2014)

Not bad with a little cold

Boost clock @ 1508 and memory @ 6440


----------



## SetsunaFZero (Mar 31, 2014)

the actual TDP is 38.5W limited be the bios. By editing the bios its possible to rise the TDP to max. 68.5W on Cards without 6-pin connector. hmmmm.. with a 6-pin connector i should be possible to rise the TDP to 100W+


----------

